# Hunter earned his SG show title!



## Wolfgeist

Hunter earned his SG show title under Judge Johannes Grewes today at Regionals. 

I am really, really proud of my boy. Despite the judge being exceptionally hard on me, my terrible newbie handling skills and Hunter being the ONLY male dog from working lines in the show... we walked away with an SG! 

I have to review the video taken to hear Hunter's critique, the only part I caught was that Hunter had "A remarkable head".


----------



## Konotashi

No pictures!? D:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Konotashi said:


> No pictures!? D:
> 
> Congrats!!!


Yes! Just haven't uploaded them yet. I will add them to this thread shortly.

Thank you!


----------



## Shade

Congratulations!


----------



## ShenzisMom

Congrats!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Congratz!!!! That's such a great accomplishment!! 
I would love to see pictures!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Caledon

Congratulations!


----------



## qbchottu

Nice work! :congratulations:


----------



## KatsMuse

Congratulations to BOTH of you!!!


----------



## Liesje

Congrats! Can't wait for the pics....

In my experience you have to have a thicker skin around Johannes. He can be kind of a butt, I don't think he really means anything by it though. When I did Pan's BH he actually yelled at me during the trial (like while *I* was on the field, performing my obedience). I stopped, turned around, and shouted right back at him (I disagreed with what he was yelling at me about) and he just chuckled and told me to proceed as I was, lol. A lot of the German/SV judges are like this. They are very blunt and just blurt out this or that like they are yelling at you while you are trying to show your dog or do your obedience.


----------



## Loneforce

:congratulations:


----------



## robinhuerta

Congratulations!
I wish that we could have been there to cheer you guys on!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you so much, everyone!

Yes, he was certainly a blunt old german man. Haha. He gave some excellent critique though, that's for sure.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Ohh.. pictures!


----------



## codmaster

Wild Wolf said:


> Hunter earned his SG show title under Judge Johannes Grewes today at Regionals.
> 
> I am really, really proud of my boy. Despite the judge being exceptionally hard on me, my terrible newbie handling skills and Hunter being the ONLY male dog from working lines in the show... we walked away with an SG!
> 
> I have to review the video taken to hear Hunter's critique, the only part I caught was that Hunter had "A remarkable head".


 
GREAT job (both of you!)


NOW, as some have demanded - *WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?*


----------



## Jacobs-mommy

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## GatorDog

Congrats!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you, everyone!

Pictures were posted! 
My husband took over the last little part of the show, since he was way too high in drive with me. LOL.


----------



## NancyJ

congrats!


----------



## NWHeather

Congrats! Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you all very much. Feeling super happy about it!


----------



## robk

Congratulations! SG, very nice!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Including my most recent stack / head shot of him!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

YESSSS!!! Go Hunter!!


----------



## LukasGSD

That is awesome!


----------



## Lilie

Major Congrats to you! Whooo Hooo!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Smithie86

Congrats for getting out there and doing it!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you, Sue! It was tough, my very first time, and the judge was hard on us - but we got through the day.


----------



## Schutzhundgirl

*Male Working Line earns V rating*

"Hunter being the ONLY male dog from working lines in the show..."

I guess you missed *Ivo von der Daelenberghuette, *Ontario Regional IPO 3 champion in the show ring? The only Male from working lines to get a V rating at the show? I guess you missed that??????? Yes, yes you did. 

Congrats on the SG rating. 

There were other males (and females) in the show there from working lines too. Guess you missed those. They were very nice dogs.


----------

